# Unbelieveable photos of wild storms...



## Vince (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.oz.net/~wfox/open/Katrina/katrina.html

 unreal.


_Note: not actual pics of hurricane Katrina (thanks Scott for clearing it up!)_


----------



## TheReal7 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is not pics of katrina. 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/storm.asp


http://extremeinstability.com/2004.htm


wicked pics though


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2005)

those looked photoshoped to me not sure tho


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 17, 2005)

Doesn't look photoshopped to me. People just underestimate mother nature and don't realize that things that are real can look really unreal if you take the time to notice.

Though I was a little creeped out by the title "Shooting the new kitties" in the one link 



Emo Phillips said:


> My cat gave birth to kittens, and my father drove me out to the lake with the kittens to drown them. And I was crying my eyes out...because I couldn't get them to skip.


----------



## BCrowell (Sep 17, 2005)

Some damn fine photography! I looked at them pretty good, don't look fake to me!!

Amazing pics!


----------



## kovachian (Sep 17, 2005)

If I saw that over the horizon I'd be terrified beyond description. Mother nature can be a raggin bitch!


----------



## revexodus (Sep 17, 2005)

http://www.hprcc.unl.edu/nebraska/june2004hastings-mammatus.html


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 17, 2005)

Hurricanes do not look like that, for one thing hundreds of miles all you'll see is pouring rain. lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 17, 2005)

This is totally off the subject, but I don't think your guitar laying is crappy at all, Toshiro. Personally, I thought it was pretty cool. 

(Some of that shit could be awesome, like the riff to 'Ride (Draft Version)', and the lead that comes in over it.  )


----------



## Chris D (Sep 17, 2005)

Those mammatus clouds are insane...

Especially the last pic... "angels' butt-cheeks" or something.


----------



## Leon (Sep 17, 2005)

props to nature for keeping us in check.

i once saw a cloud formation that looked like i was looking at someone's ribcage from the inside.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2005)

That is a cool photo. Reminds me of a cool album cover.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2005)

All those badass storms are awesome. I wish we got more of that round these parts, that werent life threatening hurricanes.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 18, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> This is totally off the subject, but I don't think your guitar laying is crappy at all, Toshiro. Personally, I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> (Some of that shit could be awesome, like the riff to 'Ride (Draft Version)', and the lead that comes in over it.  )



Thanks...  I'll just never be really happy with my own playing/writing. I sometimes feel like the best years are over, and it's just gonna get worse. I mean, sh*t, 28 and never played out is not a good sign. lol


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 18, 2005)

Toshiro said:


> Thanks...  I'll just never be really happy with my own playing/writing. I sometimes feel like the best years are over, and it's just gonna get worse. I mean, sh*t, 28 and never played out is not a good sign. lol



Understandable. I liked your stuff alot, though, and I think it shows promise. Hell, I'd play with you in a band if you lived by me, in a minute  

Just my 02 cents.


----------

